# Worcester, cake?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Very much looking forward to the Worcester show on Sunday  
Have read a few times that bringing a cake to shows is appreciated, thought I would make one to bring, thinking chocolate , ? Good choice?  X


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Mmmmmm

im so tempted to go what with cake and the sales class.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Please do come jo !! It would be lovely to meet you  X


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Can't sadly. Wish I could but I'll be back at shows next year.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

That's a shame, hope to meet you at a show soon  and I'll bring more cake x


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Awake raring to go  good luck everyone showing today


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hope you've had a nice time.Sorry not to get there and even more sorry not to partake of cake  Have managed to get yourself some nice mice?


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

SarahC said:


> hope you've had a nice time.Sorry not to get there and even more sorry not to partake of cake  Have managed to get yourself some nice mice?


Had a lovely day  will make more cake for the next one 
I did ! I got some beautiful champagne satins and 2 blue boys to go with our blue girls  
Very happy :gwavebw X
Well done on your mousey results today


----------

